# okaloosa pier bottom fishing



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Overall, good day today. I launched by the pier this morning to try some bottom spots. This was my first time fishing the area. I was able to sabiki bait fairly quickly and started trolling out. Picked up a couple spanish and a bonita on the troll. First couple spots didn't produce so I kept heading south. Got to a third spot and there was a boat anchored on the east side of the structure. I worked the center and the west. I had two quick hook ups, a gag and red snappper. I lost a few really good knock downs. The people on the boat didn't have much luck. They only had dead bait and the fish seemed tl prefer live. Overall, I ended up with quite a few snappers and a one gag. While I was catching bait, I caught this weird looking thing. Can somebody identify? Sorry, no pics. I was focused on fishing since I didn't have a bunch ot time.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Squid


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Been catching a lot of those squid with the bait rig this year. Don't bring em on the boat until they have squirted their ink.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Sailfish bait.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome bait lol


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I feel dumb. I thought it looked kinda like a squid. LOL. Thanks


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

chaps said:


> I feel dumb. I thought it looked kinda like a squid. LOL. Thanks


John,

Did you feed it to a snapper? Where are the pics of the rest of your catch?!

Nice job!
Alex


----------

